# Data no longer works after root



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

used this tool http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1710871

and the only thing i did right after that was download wifi tether and sqlite hack method

attempted to change the value from 1 to 0 but it failed to do so. after that i attempted to change the profile to generic ics and that still didn't work. so i gave up and now data will not work. it says it'll connect but when i try to go on a website it says the dns server is incorrectly setup and the data radio crashes and comes back up after awhile. It never actually allows me to get onto a website.

any advice on this?


----------



## kungwei (Dec 15, 2011)

update: reset the phone and data works again but once and awhile it'll drop and come back up after a few mins by itself. this is weird


----------

